

Dream monitor for programmers: Kindle DX - miles
http://tinyapps.org/docs/e-ink-monitor.html

======
subpixel
It's not clear to me whether this setup allows using the Kindle as a 2nd
monitor or only as a mirrored monitor.

If there isn't a significant lag when typing, I'd love to run my Kindle DX as
a 2nd monitor and just use it for my terminal, freeing up space on my MacBook
screen.

~~~
miles
_"It's not clear to me whether this setup allows using the Kindle as a 2nd
monitor"_

Yes, it does. Here's a post by the VNC client's author, hawhill, describing a
dual-monitor setup:

[http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1748866&...](http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1748866&postcount=1)

